# new meeces :) now with picss :) xxx



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

Well i can properly start using the forum as i now have some meece  i am however going to ask a lot of questions and advice  ....

Well today someone had replied to an advert I had up some time ago. He explained he had a litter of babies looking for new homes, it was the usual story bought two mice from a petshop for his kid one got fat boom two turned into 10 etc etc. I went up tonight for a look and im not entirely sure what I seen was right. The doe is pregnant again but seemed to be in good health was friendly enough. There was six babies in the cage with her. One got caught by the cat and the doe killed the buck so he said anyway. there was five babies left and he asked how many would I like. I offered to take the remaining five but his son wanted to keep one of the babies. So i took four of them. He said to my OH good luck youll be in the same position as me soon, I assured him he wouldnt as the babies would be sexed properly and split into appropriate groups. I did offer to take any unwanted babies from the next litter if he wanted me to. So now I have four beautiful little babies which I am pretty certain although I could be wrong. Far too young to be away from mum. They are tiny tiny. i did expect young mice to be small but the are REALLY small. Anyway brought them home got them settled into their new accomodation. Gave them a bowl of food and ive never seen food go so quick in all my life they were starving!!!! Really happy with my new additions but still have space for some future additions  Would anyone be able to give me advice on sexing? i did compare the pictures in the sexing section but they look very similar to me  if i take pictures would someone help me sex them?? Will post some pics when I can get them to sit still long enough :lol:

im so happy with my new babies  xxxx

excuse my sticky fingers i broke one of them last night and i had to take the strapping off to do dishes


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you took pics and posted them, we could definitely help you with sexing. How old did he say they were? If she was pregnant and nursing at the same time, they may very well be pretty tiny, even if they're old enough. On the other hand, she may have weaned them early for the same reason. Sounds like a terrible situation to me; poor bubs! Still, it sounds like they'll have a much better life with you.


----------



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

awww thats really sweet thankyou  I will try and get some pics tonight. to give some indiction of size they fit on the top of my finger [minus the tail] they are beautifully coloured as well  im so happy right now seeing them all content and cuddled up  im hoping they are all the same sex!!! xxx


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd be glad to help as well. One trick I learned that is if you turn them over and look at their belly, the difference will be very clear (if they're young enough), the females will have nipples down their belly and the males wont. If their coats have grown in full though then it's too late to use that trick.


----------



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

ufortunately they have lots of hair!! one of the tricky parts is the colours... i have 2 the same "shade" and the other two get lighter to the lightest if that makes any sense? Im unsure if they are dove or champagne. they have white stomachs but some tan as well but a very faint outline. Hopefully i can tell the two same apart or they are the same sex :lol: xxx


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Tan along the line between the top and under coat is a pretty common fault in fox. You can see that tan line along the edge of the white in the bottom photo, and it looks like some tan behind the ears in the bottom photo.


----------

